# Alimentación de los robots???



## Orfiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola a todos tengo una inquietud con respecto a los robots que veo que muchos del foro fabrican en sus laboratorios, y es como hacen para proporcionarle una fuente de alimentación para que funcionen? de que forma le proporcionan la energía para su funcionamiento? 

Esta pregunta viene debido a que quiero hacer mi primer robot con un pic y motores paso a paso que es lo que tengo a la mano y no se como alimentarlos, sin necesidad de conectarle mi fuente de laboratorio.


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Los robots suelen alimentarse con tuercas, preciosas tuercas,

O este funciona con alcohol 











Ya en serio... puedes ponerle pilas:
Puedes ponerle 3 de 1.5 volts en serie teniendo   4,5 V de alimentacion
O 4 de 1,5 V teniendo 6,
Ambos estan en el rango de alimentacion para un microcontrolador que es tipicamente 5...

Ahora, puedes usar una de 9 V y usar un regulador para que te de 5 V y no quemes el microcontrolador...

Saludos


----------



## biopic (Jun 14, 2011)

lo que dice johncaro es lo mas viable, regularmente los motores de CD paso a paso pequeños funcionan con 12 a 24v y el pic aguanta hasta 5v lo recomendable es usar un regulador para el pic y tus motores conectarlos directamente a los 20v o lo que tenga tu fuente , tambien puedes usar driver para motores ; yo he usado pilas de telefono celular en serie y le he metido hasta 20v trabaja sin problemas solo cerciorate que las pilas que vayas a conectar tenganla misma intensidad de corriente si no su vida util se reduce bastante


----------



## Unikfriend (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Orfiel,
Las baterias de camaras digitales tambien son buena opcion.
lo mejor es utilizar un driver o un limitador de corriente para evitar que el circuito digital 
se este reseteando cuando se ponen en marcha el motor.


----------



## Orfiel (Jun 15, 2011)

jajajajaja jhoncaro12 me has hecho reir,,,, en cuanto a la pregunta que formule me han despejado mucho las dudas que tenia acerca de esto y me han mostrado diferentes formas de poner la alimentación a mi robot, probare con varias de ellas y luego les comento.


----------

